
Just for fun: Sample user names in Windows 7 - admp
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/05/30/10168423.aspx
======
omaranto
> _Some languages chose generic names (like Jan Novák), keeping to the spirit
> of the English sample name. Others chose to substitute a real name (like
> Marie Dubois)._

And some do both! In Spanish, Jorge López is highly generic but also real (I
know three different Jorge López).

